
Denim Breaker Club (Beta Test) - anu_gupta
http://hiutdenim.co.uk/pages/denim-breaker-club
======
anigbrowl
This seems a ridiculous idea at first blush but on reflection I think it can
work, and well. Too bad there's no button to sign up.

